# WATCH GIVEAWAY



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Good day today!

1st I won a couple of Seiko watches I really wanted on e.bay.
2nd I sold a Seiko (also ebay) which I really hated :laugh: . Good price too.
3rd I just got an e.mail from my watch chap that my Seiko Giugiaro diver is ready to collect tomorrow!!!
4th MAN CITY WON A TROPHY!!! (sorry to the Liverpool fans, neither team was world class sadly, just came down to who kicked the penalties in).

Oh, and fifth I've been rather flattered by comments in the "dealers" thread. Not often that happens! :wink:

Right I've got two watches to give away. One is a bit more expensive so I'll be asking for a couple of quid donated to the forum running costs, the other was still quite a 'spensive one but worth significantly less second hand, so all you have to do for that is stick your name on the thread.

Davey P is losing his touch with these competitions, so much so that I hear through the grapevine that he hasn't won a 4-figure prize since about Wednesday. Hope to see him taking part, I wouldn't want to see his tag as the forum luckbox go to someone else! :tongue:

Do you want to see the watches or leave it as a surprise like the Christmas "Breil" one?

I'll tell you that one is a Pulsar, just a modern dress watch really but quite tasty in my opinion. :yes:

No hard and fast rules, stick your name below if you fancy a free watch basically. Just note that you've kicked a couple of quid into the fundraiser pot if you want to be in both draws.

Oh, and will the first few entries please indicate if you'd like to know what you're in the running for? I like mystery prizes myself but happy enough to upload a snap or two tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Go on Kev I'll be first, donation on the way. Keep it a surprise, you don't get many in life!!

Fox


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I'm in please Kev. Donation on the way. I think keep it a surprise!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Great gesture, yes please and keep it secret :thumbsup: Donation made.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Kev, an excellent gesture - and obviously I am in :thumbsup:

A fiver donation made, and please keep the prizes a secret if possible, cheers mate.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi guys I would like to be in both, as they say "you have to in to win" but cant find how to make a donation , who to for forum support / costs?

deano


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> hi guys I would like to be in both, as they say "you have to in to win" but cant find how to make a donation , who to for forum support / costs?
> 
> deano


 There's a DONATE link about half way down the right hand side of the home page :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gpts said:


> There's a DONATE link about half way down the right hand side of the home page :thumbsup:


 Ah AH found it obvious when you know thanks Gpts , , so donated now

fingers crossed

deano


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Come on chaps, let's get a few more donations made and get this drawn.

After this competition I'm off, getting really bored of the pointless meaningless "I am so bored I have a desperate urge to post" crap now, so I only want to run it for a few days if we can get a dozen or so involved?

:rltrlt:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll pass then


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear sir, please may I join the competition?. I have donated to forum costs. And don't even think about leaving.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

hughlle said:


> I'll pass then


 You talk like you had a choice... :wacko:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll acknowledge the very nice gesture from Kev, but let others win the watches.

I hope that Man City go on to win in Europe too. Leaves Leicester with a little more chance to win the league

Honestly, I can't cope with the hope. This time last year we were bottom! 2-2 against wba as I type, three points clear at the top. Big prize for the forum fundraiser if Leicester win the premiership!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great gesture and can I take part in both please. I sincerely hope you're not off kev as I enjoy your informative inputs. Donation has been made. Regards.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

did I win did I win? and you lost my e mail address . profile , name ?????? :laugh:

deano


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice one Kev,

I am in, donation made in the off chance i win, I can contribute ref postage if needed :thumbsup: :toot:

Keep it secret!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Hope you don't mind a newbie having a go - I've made a donation to the forum and well worth it is too.

A new watch would triple my collection!! :laugh:


----------



## Randomly Set (Mar 2, 2016)

Can I get in on some of this?


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Right I'm in, donation made and everything crossed :thumbsup:

In for both please as need as much chance as possible!

Great gesture.


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Very generous of you Kev

can I join in please, donation made

cheers


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in! Donation incoming


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Good few of us in this now, nice one.

I'll let it run through the weekend and pick some names. 

Cheers. Kev


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Shall I PM you my postal address now mate...? :laugh:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Count me in if I'm not too late, donation made :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've not forgotten this one, just a mad busy week!!

I'll draw it at some point before weekend guys, still room for more...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Donation now in


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> I've not forgotten this one, just a mad busy week!!
> 
> I'll draw it at some point before weekend guys, still room for more...


 Any update on this Kev?

Cheers Martin


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'll sort it tomorrow!

Sorry, I've been staying away a bit - I'll pull some names in the morning.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

OK folks I don't think I can stretch this any further. I make the runners;

Foxdog

Gpts

SBryantGB

Davey P

Deano1956

Bridgeman

Scottswatches

Littlelegs

MartinZX

Delta

Randomly Set

Toddy101

Daz.

Relaxer7

Damo516

Random Org drew #6 followed by #15.

I make that Bridgeman followed by Damo516.

PM's over the weekend to get some addresses, I will ship on Monday!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

its

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

nice one Kev , hope RLT forum pot is now heavier


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Lovely gesture Kev and well done lads...looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

What!!!!! Wow, I don't win anything nevermind a watch. I feel honoured, thank you very much all and a special thank you to @kevkojak PM on its way :thumbsup:

First donation and first win, dare I say it but should I add a P to the end of my name???


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well done gents and nice one Kev. One day........one day :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

What???? I demand a recount!!! Two prizes and I didn't even win one of 'em? What a bleedin' swizz, absolutely outragous, definitely something fishy going on here. I will be taking kevkojak off my Christmas card list as well... :laugh:

Congratulations to the "winners", and cheers to Kev for the generous gesture, even though the results appear to have been tampered with... :angry:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> the results appear to have been tampered with... * :angry: *


 Azif!







:laugh:

Well done Kev & the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done the winners and cheers to Kevin for the chance....-)


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Well done both winners, now cant we have some pic, of what we didn't win!!

Many thanks to kev as well.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Big thanks to Kev for the Pulsar prize. Asked Kev to delay post as been away.

arrived this morning as requested and found this lovely linen dial Pulsar Quartz and it was ready sized to fit!

thanks once again Kev ,top man in a top forum.








http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww286/eglingham321/image_zpsv3dox0er.jpeg[/IMG]








http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww286/eglingham321/image_zpsivdzzefj.jpeg[/IMG]

and just hoping these two breed ,thanks again Kev and RLT








http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww286/eglingham321/image_zpsvjcmu0if.jpeg[/IMG]

sorry not printed photos ! Not sure what's happened!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here you go bridgeman










Hey Kev

What was the other watch that Damo516 won?

David


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

@DJH584 The other watch was a DKNY "NY1125" - link below;

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwjZgf2AhenLAhUG2BoKHZgLCF8QjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FDKNY-NY1125-Men-Women-Round-DUAL-DIGITAL-Watch-BLACK-LEATHER-Strap-BLACK-Dial-%2F291215856553&bvm=bv.118353311,d.d2s&psig=AFQjCNEGDR0d6wYuLUmoxxKlN1iXJyMCDg&ust=1459448787458701

Sorry for the delay with all this, currently building a website, maintaining e.bay and the shop, attempting to get two lots of year-end VAT returns done... To cap it all, had a robbery over Easter Weekend. Perfect.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> .. To cap it all, had a robbery over Easter Weekend. Perfect.


 Oh Kev so sorry to hear the bad news I hope they didnt get away with too much !


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Massive thanks to @kevkojak not long in from work and I have a parcel sitting waiting on me 

As per the link above, here it is, aplogies for the poor lighting but just after 22:00 so not the best time to start taking pics:










A DKNY ani-digi, an absolute cracker and to top it all off Kev has also popped in a nice leather strap :yes:


----------

